
5900 online stores found skimming - jtreminio
https://gwillem.gitlab.io/2016/10/11/5900-online-stores-found-skimming/
======
tonylemesmer
Could run this list through a script which scans your inbox for payment
receipts from any of the compromised hosts and flags up any purchases.

------
gwillem
Github booted my data last night, not sure why. I've moved over to Gitlab.

~~~
ythl
GitLab booted it too. Something fishy going on here.

Edit: Mirror of the 5900 sites:
[https://archive.fo/8u0iB](https://archive.fo/8u0iB)

------
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12712454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12712454)

and:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12712648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12712648)

